# PE Structural study group for April 2021 Exam



## FMA (Nov 28, 2020)

Any one preparing for PE Sructural for April 2021 exam. I want to make a group to discuss topics or needing clarifications.
 
Thanks


----------



## Joe2 (Nov 30, 2020)

Depends if I passed in October...


----------



## FMA (Nov 30, 2020)

Joe2 said:


> Depends if I passed in October...


Same here waiting for my result PE Civil structure but still I want to join some groups and start preparation again


----------



## Joe2 (Dec 1, 2020)

Ah, I'm also dissatisfied with how Oct went.. glad to see there are others.

I'm still going to wait for results, just in case I won the lotto.


----------



## FMA (Dec 1, 2020)

So what is you thinking about the exam is it difficult or simple and which courses or classes you were follow for preparation


----------



## Joe2 (Dec 1, 2020)

I took the mechanical and electrical tests, this test was the most difficult.

I paid for EET structural depth however wasn't "good" at listening to the lectures.  I read the CERM pretty deep for dirt and entire structural depth portion.  My big weakness is concrete, followed by knowing reference material (ACI, ASCE, IBC, etc.)..  

Strength in fluids and decent in steel.  

Feel my morning went well, not sure if it went well enough to compensate for afternoon.


----------



## FMA (Dec 15, 2020)

Joe2 said:


> I took the mechanical and electrical tests, this test was the most difficult.
> 
> I paid for EET structural depth however wasn't "good" at listening to the lectures.  I read the CERM pretty deep for dirt and entire structural depth portion.  My big weakness is concrete, followed by knowing reference material (ACI, ASCE, IBC, etc.)..
> 
> ...


Hello what's your result? I failed


----------



## Joe2 (Dec 15, 2020)

FMA said:


> Hello what's your result? I failed


I happily passed 

Sorry to hear, stick in there man.  I'll try to put some advice together and will include a link.  No more tests for Joe2.

I'm less of a jerk in real life, promise


----------



## FMA (Dec 15, 2020)

Joe2 said:


> I happily passed
> 
> Sorry to hear, stick in there man.  I'll try to put some advice together and will include a link.  No more tests for Joe2.
> 
> I'm less of a jerk in real life, promise


Oh wao many many Congrats


----------



## Joe2 (Dec 15, 2020)

FMA said:


> Oh wao many many Congrats


You're too kind, you got someone you're working on it with, or are you only one in your area?


----------



## Struct.Eng. (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm defiantly interested. I failed both of them

I'll be taking the vertical only in April. Add me in to the group


----------



## Struct.Eng. (Dec 15, 2020)

Joe2 said:


> I happily passed
> 
> Sorry to hear, stick in there man.  I'll try to put some advice together and will include a link.  No more tests for Joe2.
> 
> I'm less of a jerk in real life, promise


Congrats!! what was the course you take? I did PPI and it doesn't look decent enough to pass the test


----------



## thedaywa1ker (Dec 16, 2020)

Struct.Eng. said:


> Congrats!! what was the course you take? I did PPI and it doesn't look decent enough to pass the test


I took AEI, passed vertical and failed lateral with 22/40 and A/A/IR/A

AEI is worth every penny. It is very comparable to the exam material. The class is A LOT of work, especially if you take both at the same time, but its a tough exam.


----------



## FMA (Dec 16, 2020)

Joe2 said:


> You're too kind, you got someone you're working on it with, or are you only one in your area?


Not now, I am only one


----------



## FMA (Dec 16, 2020)

Joe2 said:


> I happily passed
> 
> Sorry to hear, stick in there man.  I'll try to put some advice together and will include a link.  No more tests for Joe2.
> 
> I'm less of a jerk in real life, promise


I messaged you privately please look at your inbox


----------



## Civeng15 (Dec 16, 2020)

I passed civil structural in Michigan. Try to solve as many problems as you can and don't forget the secret which is hitting hard the morning part (I guess I had at least 37 correct answers). Good luck to those who didn't pass and never give up. Let me know if you guys need any help related to material used to study.


----------



## FMA (Dec 16, 2020)

Civeng15 said:


> I passed civil structural in Michigan. Try to solve as many problems as you can and don't forget the secret which is hitting hard the morning part (I guess I had at least 37 correct answers). Good luck to those who didn't pass and never give up. Let me know if you guys need any help related to material used to study.


Please help me for study material,  last time I used SOPE but not satisfied


----------



## Joe2 (Dec 17, 2020)

I don't even know what SOPE is..


----------



## FMA (Dec 17, 2020)

Joe2 said:


> I don't even know what SOPE is..


School of PE


----------



## keviv (Dec 18, 2020)

FMA said:


> Any one preparing for PE Sructural for April 2021 exam. I want to make a group to discuss topics or needing clarifications.
> 
> Thanks


Me ️ I am new on this website. I can share my insights about PE structural depth and happy to be here. Can anyone please guide to browse through this website.

As of now I am following this topic. Are there any useful links or files else where for our exam ?


----------



## psustruct (Dec 19, 2020)

Count me in for the study group.

I was very disappointed in the PPI course this year.  With all the slide errors and publication issues, I feel it was worse than when I took the course in 2016, which also had slide errors.  DO NOT RECOMMEND PPI REVIEW COURSE.

I did not pass the lateral this go around.  I will self-study or enroll in the AEI course.  I passed the vertical two years ago – I need to get this behind me.


----------



## Ar.sa. (Dec 19, 2020)

FMA said:


> Any one preparing for PE Sructural for April 2021 exam. I want to make a group to discuss topics or needing clarifications.
> 
> Thanks






FMA said:


> So what is you thinking about the exam is it difficult or simple and which courses or classes you were follow for preparation


I'd be glad to join this study group and exchange study material and help..


----------



## Ar.sa. (Dec 19, 2020)

FMA said:


> Any one preparing for PE Sructural for April 2021 exam. I want to make a group to discuss topics or needing clarifications.
> 
> Thanks


HI FMA, I have taken School of PE Review course. Feel free to contact me if you want to discuss any specific topic. Thanks


----------



## FMA (Dec 21, 2020)

keviv said:


> Me ️ I am new on this website. I can share my insights about PE structural depth and happy to be here. Can anyone please guide to browse through this website.
> 
> As of now I am following this topic. Are there any useful links or files else where for our exam ?


R u looking for PE CIVIL Structural group


----------



## Sunshine54 (Dec 27, 2020)

Please add me in the study group. I failed the October one...


----------



## Rocky (Dec 29, 2020)

FMA said:


> Any one preparing for PE Sructural for April 2021 exam. I want to make a group to discuss topics or needing clarifications.
> 
> Thanks


Shooting for Apr2021, count me in.


----------



## structural_girl_45 (Feb 23, 2021)

FMA said:


> Any one preparing for PE Sructural for April 2021 exam. I want to make a group to discuss topics or needing clarifications.
> 
> Thanks


I am! I see you have taken it before.. would you be willing to send your results? I want to see what the Knowledge Area V.S Number of Questions is. I am debating on whether or not I need to purchase the IBC or the TMS Masonry spec. Also debating on how much time I should spend studying timber and masonry. 
edit: I am talking about the PE Civil: Structural


----------



## Mayur11 (Mar 3, 2021)

FMA said:


> Any one preparing for PE Sructural for April 2021 exam. I want to make a group to discuss topics or needing clarifications.
> 
> Thanks





FMA said:


> Any one preparing for PE Sructural for April 2021 exam. I want to make a group to discuss topics or needing clarifications.
> 
> Thanks


I am preparing for the Civil Structural. 
Thanks,
Mayur


----------

